# Pirate ship treehouse



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Never saw one like this before. But it seems like an awful lot of work to be giving it to someone else. I wouldn't even dream of making one, unless it was going to be for myself.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Pirate-Ship-Tree-House/


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! Down side is you want to make sure some busybody neighbour isn't going to complain to the Zoning/Building Dept.
Happens all the time.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I wonder how well the redwoods handle the zinc coated lag bolts. Some trees die from galvanized nails, and usually lag bolts are hot dip galvanized.

That said, he did a great job on that tree house. 


My neighbor built a 3 story one on a big cotton wood tree that was on the Bonneville Power Line Property rubbing against his back fence. It was there for several years,then someone complained and they made him remove it and they fell the tree.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that’s a lot of work. Wish I had that kind of ambition.
Dan,I heard they were outlawing tree houses in BC . I guess there have been to many injuries when they come crashing down


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rick; I'd bet dollars to donuts it's the same control freaks that want to ban everything else. 
Don't want us plebes doing _anything_ that's not regulated to death.
Same a**h**ts that won't allow the Euros to use a dado set. 
OK; fair enough. Some of these 'treehouses' are right up there with Trump Tower or Noah's Ark, and are probably really annoying to the neighbors, but all the same...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

We're all in this together!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice weekend project.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

My first thought on a tree house is the liability issue. What if someone falls and gets hurt? I know that can apply to the sidewalk but the distance to the ground is shorter. Zoning is another thing. There was a news blurb about a couple who spent a ton of $$$ on a tree house and had to tear it down because of zoning ordinances. My father had a business in FL in the mid 70s. Subdivision regulations wouldn't let him keep the company car with the company logo in the driveway. He had to keep it in the garage.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> There was a news blurb about a couple who spent a ton of $$$ on a tree house and had to tear it down because of zoning ordinances.


Sounds like they didn't get the permits. The fine is loads more than the permit fees.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wow that’s a lot of work. Wish I had that kind of ambition.
> Dan,I heard they were outlawing tree houses in BC . I guess there have been to many injuries when they come crashing down


The newspapers here were reporting that they had no basements and the rents were too high..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, and now they're branching out into condos; 'Evergreen Estates'.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Permits weren't the issue- it was the structure itself that was a no-no.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

On the lighter side- What is red inside and green outside and rents for $500 a month?

A four room watermelon!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

$500/mo?...melon-choly!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> Permits weren't the issue- it was the structure itself that was a no-no.


That's what I mean. If they had applied for a permit, they would have been turned down. They should have known better. 

Some years back there was a guy in the big city here who thought he would beat that. He put up a garage in a day. No permit. Apparently they now use satellite pictures to spot builds, and somehow someone caught the fact that it was built, and no permit. The permit would have cost $50. The fine for no permit was way more than the permit. Something around $1500 if I recall right, I think it was more than the guy had in the garage.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

The permit office might not know the specific regulations for a subdivision. Apply and get the permit. If there was a contractor, the contractor would have to review restrictions. It seems it would be up to the homeowner to review their deed and/or restrictions clauses.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

...but it might come in handy if it rains for forty nights and days!


----------

